# bryan county trespassers



## cj03ram (Jan 25, 2014)

If anyone might know who these trespassers are please private message me. This is on some posted private property in north Bryan county, Ga. around Pembroke. Thanks!!


----------



## cj03ram (Jan 25, 2014)

Shouldnt be any off season riders on this property as me and one other are the only people authorized on it. And neither of us know these people.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 25, 2014)

Folks this thread was moved from the campfire off topic forum to this forum, and cleaned up...........Keep the comments on topic and civil!!........Or just PM the OP as asked.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 26, 2014)

See response posted in Deer Hunting.


----------



## Shadow11 (Jan 26, 2014)

It looks like someone playing a joke with a mannequin head to me, and the blonde lady on the back was actually driving. Are you sure your buddy isnt messin with you?


----------



## cj03ram (Jan 26, 2014)

Im sure he isnt playing a joke. This came off of his camera. And if you look, there is a second 4wheeler in trail.


----------



## cj03ram (Jan 26, 2014)

Well with a lil bit of my own research.... i found out who the trespassers are and where they live. Just curious on what you all think i should do. 1. Take the  photo to the police and file a report, or 2. Go to the parents house and handle it that way ( only thing is, his parents dont seem to be the type that would care if their kids were trespassing). And i dont want this to be just swept under the rug.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 26, 2014)

You can go to the police and file a report, but they aren't going to do anything.  At most, they will fill out the report form, explain the warrant procedure to you, and tell you to go talk to the magistrate judge.  If they are juveniles, and IF the magistrate judge issues a criminal warrant (it not being clear that the crime of simple trespass is being committed), then they will go in front of a juvenile judge, where you will have to appear as a witness, and then that judge will tell them not to do it again. 

You imply that they are juveniles, I would talk to the parents, your impressions about their reactions might be misplaced.


----------



## JohnK (Jan 27, 2014)

We had a crew like that for a while. There will be more  of them if you don't stop them, they will steal stands and make the mud holes lakes but they feel like it's theirs because they live there. The county police eventually gave them tickets and I haven't seen them again.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 27, 2014)

Go to the sherriff and file an affidavit on them establishing a precedent of trespass. Do the same with the DNR ranger. You have a right to defend what is yours, and if you don't, they will run over you.


----------



## QUAD500 (Mar 5, 2014)

I say. Nip it in the bud.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 6, 2014)

if they get hurt on your property you might bi in trouble. stop it now before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Slugg (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm more of the kind to directly approach the trespasser than to file a report.  Mostly, because if I were trespassing, I wouldn't know I'm doing it.  If your 100% sure they know they aren't supposed to be there, then I'd go with the police route.  I would be mad if a report was filed for me accidentally trespassing, but wouldn't blame someone if I was intentionally breaking the law and they told on me.

It all depends on how they got on the land and how well posted.  I'd be glad they didn't stop, see your trail cam and take it.


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 10, 2014)

Slugg said:


> I'm more of the kind to directly approach the trespasser than to file a report.  Mostly, because if I were trespassing, I wouldn't know I'm doing it.  If your 100% sure they know they aren't supposed to be there, then I'd go with the police route.  I would be mad if a report was filed for me accidentally trespassing, but wouldn't blame someone if I was intentionally breaking the law and they told on me.
> 
> It all depends on how they got on the land and how well posted.  I'd be glad they didn't stop, see your trail cam and take it.



If you don't own, or have permission to be on a property, it's trespass. How can you not know that?
Any judge will tell you that ignorance is no defense.


----------



## Slugg (Mar 14, 2014)

snookdoctor said:


> If you don't own, or have permission to be on a property, it's trespass. How can you not know that?
> Any judge will tell you that ignorance is no defense.




I understand ignorance is no defense, but it sure is a lot nicer to educate someone of their ignorance than punish them for it.   If you see a drunk sleeping on your yard, are you going to shoot him for trespassing?  Or wake him up and remind him he lives next door.


----------



## dtala (Mar 14, 2014)

a drunk IN my yard is going to ride with the popo......


----------



## j_seph (Mar 14, 2014)

First offense will be a warning (verbal)


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 14, 2014)

Slugg said:


> I understand ignorance is no defense, but it sure is a lot nicer to educate someone of their ignorance than punish them for it.   If you see a drunk sleeping on your yard, are you going to shoot him for trespassing?  Or wake him up and remind him he lives next door.



I have no problem with that, if they had no intent.....once.
Beyond that, penalties apply.


----------



## dtala (Mar 14, 2014)

a warning is fine for those that have one trespassing incident every ten years, but for those of us that have had it every weekend, in and out of deer season, there are no warnings. First time doing it or tenth time doing it, popo gets the call. EVERY time, only way to slow em down.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 15, 2014)

remember what goes around comes around. one day you might be the trespasser without knowing that you are. play nice when allowed ,be firm when needed. if you talk to whomever and they have a problem with what you have to say call the popo.


----------



## Slugg (Mar 15, 2014)

I did realize one huge variable in the situation that I didn't think about until now.  In my current area, trespassing is treated by local law enforcement with going to jail and then waiting to get arraigned on those charges once a lawyer is available.  Which is usually the next morning.   Reading that a first offense is a verbal warning or even a fine in your area, I would call the LEO in that case.  Plus that gives you a paper trail on that guy, in case he decides to continue to trespass on other land.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 15, 2014)

Have no fear.  Those morons keep riding around with no helmets, then one day the gene pool will get a little chlorine, and they will get a Darwin Award.  Some idjits think that because a vehicle has 4 wheels, it can't turn over.  Yeah right.  Stupid is as stupid does.


----------

